# anglický vs. anglicky



## djwebb1969

My textbook doesn't have good explanations (or any explanations). You have to figure things out yourself.

Is this right:

anglický = an adjective eg anglický koberec, an English carpet.

But anglicky = a kind of adverb, meaning "in English". Mluvit anglicky - speak in English.

The only way I can understand this is to refer to the Russian distinction between английский and по-английски, although the later has a po-, whereas anglicky doesn't.

Am I on the right lines? My textbook is one of those with pictures and extremely brief explanations - the modern method that we seem to be stuck with.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Yes, everything you've written is correct. Czech grammar is not the same as Russian. 
Mluvíme česky/anglicky/italsky/rusky/francouzsky/německy etc. No "po-" in Czech.


----------



## djwebb1969

Enquiring Mind, Czech is a separate language from Russian, but I'm aiming to "leverage" what I know of Russian to make it easier for me to learn Czech. It won't always work but there are short cuts. Eg if I take the accusative dobrou, I can formulate the rule that ou=uju in Russian, and so I can make things a bit easier. I will concentrate my brain power on the differences.


----------



## hypoch

DJ, it's certainly much easier and recommendable to make use of your knowledge of Russian and learn Czech "differentially". And you have hit one of the differences here  Actually, I find the Czech version (without po-) more logical, if one can speak of logic in languages. We just think of "anglicky" as an adverb, just like any other adverb. So you can "mluvit rychle, pomalu, anglicky, česky, srozumitelně,...." and in a lot of other ways, you name it!


----------

